# Radio Host Calls For Race War-It’s Open Season On Killing White People and Crackers”



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

From SHTF plan Stan.
Well he might just be getting one shortly.

Radio Show Calls For Race War: "It?s About To Go Down, It?s Open Season On Killing White People and Crackers"


----------



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Exaclty&#8230;.The ***** will be wipe out in no time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IDK,I've been trying to eliminate ***** for a couple years. The S.O.B.'s will chew a hole in the siding just to nest inside for the winter.
I have to do a perimeter check every night to check for activity


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A couple things here...

1. I didn't know Obama had his own radio show.

2. This guy is not a "radio host". He's a jackhole with a podcast. Any fool with a computer and a RadioShack nearby can have one.

3. *ATTENTION BLACK FOLKS* Calling us white devil's "crackers" does not bother us a bit. In fact I find it amusing. We don't find it derogatory because we just don't care. How about bring back "******". That one is hilarious too.

4. This guy should be in jail for making threats. Although I'm sure Eric Holder was probably holding the guys que cards.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I always liked honky, myself. I mean, if you can't have a good honk in your laughter, what's the point? Well, OK, I'll concede that the snort has its rightful place in the lexicon of laughter, and that it is more common, but honestly, what would you rather be known as...a honky or a snorty?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually, since this guy has declared "open season" and "war" on white people, then if I ever happen to meet this person, I should have every right to immediately kill him in the name of self defense. Correct?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The black population sits at around 20-23% of the total US population, and whites are no longer the worst when it comes to racism against them. Hispanics and Asians can be much worse, and thus should also be expected enemies.
I'm not sure what good a race war would do them. They can't hope to "win", if anyone really can win from such a thing.
The second the murders become an overwhelming trend that the media can't play down, every other race will turn against them.
It would be so bad...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Actually, since this guy has declared "open season" and "war" on white people, then if I ever happen to meet this person, I should have every right to immediately kill him in the name of self defense. Correct?


Saying you're going to kill someone is not the same as trying to kill someone.
You could file charges if you felt threatened, but you can't physically retaliate until he acts on his threats.
That's actually what they are hoping for.
"I was only talkin, then this white cracker come up and bust me in the mouth. I got scared so I killed him."
They want you to be the first one to act. Then they're actions can be "justified".


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

One thing he said that was right was, African Americans are out numbered. It is because black Americans are hated almost by everyone. If you think about it, only Americans take up for them. Italians hate them, Germans have no love for them, the Jews don't care for them and the Asians don't like them because culturally most asians think black Americans are useless and lazy. I get the Europeans and Asians hating black Americans, we can always say that they are just bigots and racist against black americans. But when the Africans themselves hate black Americans, now that's a problem.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Saying you're going to kill someone is not the same as trying to kill someone.
> You could file charges if you felt threatened, but you can't physically retaliate until he acts on his threats.
> That's actually what they are hoping for.
> "I was only talkin, then this white cracker come up and bust me in the mouth. I got scared so I killed him."
> They want you to be the first one to act. Then they're actions can be "justified".


You are right of course, I was just enjoying following that train of thought all the way to the furthest logical outcome. Not a statement of intent.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's ridiculous because if we get down to brass tacks, black Americans wouldn't stand a chance of winning a war between the races. Just sayin. The sad part is that many of the great ones would be slain only for their skin color. And that doesn't help us as a nation...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Saying you're going to kill someone is not the same as trying to kill someone.
> You could file charges if you felt threatened, but you can't physically retaliate until he acts on his threats.
> That's actually what they are hoping for.
> "I was only talkin, then this white cracker come up and bust me in the mouth. I got scared so I killed him."
> They want you to be the first one to act. Then they're actions can be "justified".


When speaking of Muslims I have tried many times to use this same logic but I am told it doesn't apply... Why is that I wonder?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A few things come to mind;

After they kill all the white people, who will feed and clean up after them?

Second, this dude is smokin' crack.

And he reminds me of the neighborhood cur dog that chases cars. It barks a lot and runs at you and might even scare you a bit. But what's he going to do when he catches the car? Probably not much but a minor inconvenience....then he gets run down and killed.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I found this relevant and funny 





Warning! Video contains profanity that is not suitable for most work places, and should not be played when in the company of ladies or children!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Renec said:


> I found this relevant and funny


That deserves watching again! Thanks Renec.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Wonder if this clown realizes that, that knife can cut both ways?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> When speaking of Muslims I have tried many times to use this same logic but I am told it doesn't apply... Why is that I wonder?


Emotion often clouds judgement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I find the whole race war issue laughable really. They don't want a race war that they could never hope to win. The smart ones would jump out and say I don't know them MFer's. The others are all stuck with little firepower, little food, and little incentive beyond grabbing TV's and stereos. Racist? At every turn, with few exceptions, they leave no other impression then that of a hoodlum out looking for something to take. Always screaming about how unfairly they have been treated. Maybe if they got up off their collective asses and contributed in a meaningful way, starting in their own neighborhoods, the world would start looking at them, and treating them, differently. I work with, and know many black people who want no part of what this race baiting trash spews forth at every opportunity. They are hard working people who are just trying to get ahead like I am. They know this crap does their cause no good at all. Yet, who does the media choose to put on the 6 o'clock news every night. I am just tired of listening to the ghetto trash whine, cry, and blame everyone else for their problems but who they should be blaming. Themselves. 

And don't even get me started on Muslims!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I find the whole race war issue laughable really. They don't want a race war that they could never hope to win. The smart ones would jump out and say I don't know them MFer's. The others are all stuck with little firepower, little food, and little incentive beyond grabbing TV's and stereos. Racist? At every turn, with few exceptions, they leave no other impression then that of a hoodlum out looking for something to take. Always screaming about how unfairly they have been treated. Maybe if they got up off their collective asses and contributed in a meaningful way, starting in their own neighborhoods, the world would start looking at them, and treating them, differently. I work with, and know many black people who want no part of what this race baiting trash spews forth at every opportunity. They are hard working people who are just trying to get ahead like I am. They know this crap does their cause no good at all. Yet, who does the media choose to put on the 6 o'clock news every night. I am just tired of listening to the ghetto trash whine, cry, and blame everyone else for their problems but who they should be blaming. Themselves.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Muslims!


OK, first it should be spelt, MUZSLIMES.

NOW, WHAT ABOUT THOSE PEACE LOVING MUZSLIME BASTARDS???


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The black population sits at around 20-23% of the total US population, and whites are no longer the worst when it comes to racism against them. Hispanics and Asians can be much worse, and thus should also be expected enemies.
> I'm not sure what good a race war would do them. They can't hope to "win", if anyone really can win from such a thing.
> The second the murders become an overwhelming trend that the media can't play down, every other race will turn against them.
> It would be so bad...


Your statement in regard to the black population is off by 100 percent. The most recent census data indicates 13.2 percent in 2012 it was 12.6 percent. But they changed classifications to up the numbers. 
USA QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> Your statement in regard to the black population is off by 100 percent. The most recent census data indicates 13.2 percent in 2012 it was 12.6 percent. But they changed classifications to up the numbers.
> USA QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau


It was pulled from memory... and admittedly a bad one.
However, your math is a bit askew.
My figure was off by 10 percentage points, but it was only 43.5% "off" from the real number.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't you just HATE math and percentages? You can do so much with them. I mark up my goods and services by 50% to have a 33% gross profit margin. Cost = $1.00 pus markup $.50 = $1.50 and $.50 divided by $1.50 = 33.33%

People don't like to hear about a 50% mark up but having a 33% gross profit margin is better. Then if you deduct the added costs (monthly bills and such for the business) you have a net profit of around 3 to 5%. Most people think that as long as your net profit is less than the sales tax rate you are not cheating them.

I love math and I enjoy using and mis-using it!


----------

